# 5/5 shots at 10M - Qualifier if seated.



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

If I went in for the 5/5 shots at 10M, would I qualify if I sat down to shoot because of back problems. Pain does not allow me to keep my aiming true.

Moongalba


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Is there a limitation regarding sitting? I would understand about a table that one would lean on, but surely an independently seated position for you could not be that objectionable? Have you asked the powers that be?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I think sitting is fine as long as your arms are free and unsupported. I've seen contest videos where some of the older guys shoot seated. I think Lightgeoduck is the arbiter of the qualifier badges, so go with his call.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Go for it, it will count. :thumbsup:

At the ECST (big US tournament) Blue Skeen shot sitting down and came in third (or fourth, I forget) place. Blue is 85 years old and everybody's hero so if sitting and shooting is good enough for him then it's good enough for all of us


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sit down . Relax. Enjoy shooting. Have fun. The badges are a a motivation and reason to shoot. That's all.


----------

